# What are the side effects of a long-term use of kratom?



## Derek Wilson (Aug 26, 2018)

I?ve been taking Kratom for four years, every day, minus a bi-monthly 1-week break in order to lower tolerance (You can?t do that with opiates without the horrible withdrawals).


A bit of background, I have been Clinically diagnosed with Excessive Daytime Sleepiness Disorder (commonly referred to as Narcolepsy), and Anxiety Disorder. The only effective medication given for anxiety is also prescribed for people who can?t fall asleep. I've prescribed medication for Narcolepsy (Nuvigil), and also Anxiety (Klonopin), but I can?t stay awake with the anxiety medication.


Kratom keeps my Anxiety under control, and at the same time compliments my Narcolepsy.


I have had many different tests done over the years to make sure I am not having any bad side effects, including just about every bit of info you can get from blood work. I have had no side effects of any nature. Taking Kratom has done nothing but good for me. Thanks!


----------



## BurnitDown (Aug 28, 2018)

The long-term use of kratom can lead to: 


anorexia
sleep problems
constipation
withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 3, 2018)

Kratom is used for several purposes. Some people use the leaves from the kratom tree and either chew them, smoke them or steep them to make tea in order to take advantage of the effects; others take the drug in capsule form. By the way, the long-term use of kratom is not good!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you have any experience of your own? I am very keen to know the actual things.


----------

